
Publish on Your Own Site, Syndicate Elsewhere - neic
https://indieweb.org/POSSE
======
Shywim
IMO the web was made for discovery. I don't see why would people would want to
consume what I write on Twitter or Facebook where there is no formatting
available (or worse splitted in small messages on Twitter). If these people
prefer to stay in their walled gardens, good for them, but I don't want to
strip what I write to please them. Why won't a link on these platforms suffice
since they have their "cards"?

Also if people want syndication in one place, there's still RSS aggregators
which is a technology that works even if everyone like to pretend it doesn't.

~~~
type0
> ... what I write on Twitter or Facebook where there is no formatting
> available...

It's sad that "you have to be on the silos" to be seen. It hurts creativity,
the Web is also made for things other than words. Can I put inline SVG
animations on Twitter and Fasebook?

~~~
johnchristopher
> Can I put inline SVG animations on Twitter and Fasebook ?

Can you on HN ?

~~~
type0
I have seen some cool blog posts with SVG/CSS animations up-voted on HN.
Because you submit links here for the most part, your blog post can still be
visible.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_aggregator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/News_aggregator)

Besides Reddit, I don't think most other mainstream social media works that
way.

------
gkya
This is an interesting thing, but too complicated and over-broad for the mere-
mortal. It should be enough to just provide an RSS/Atom feed. WRT comments,
well, I never want them on my website anyways, because _my_ blog is for _my_
content. If anybody's interested enough in responding me, they can write an
email or another blog post. If I really want comments on a particular post, I
post it to HN and/or Reddit.

Anything other than the pages, the feed and a mailto: link is just unnecessary
IMHO. If I want a federated social media, no need for implementing and
maintaining al this burden, there's Mastodon.

~~~
type0
> because my blog is for my content. If anybody's interested enough in
> responding me, they can write an email or another blog post.

This doesn't make any sense. No one is going to email you or write a blog
posts for some minor remark. Not only will you not get any discussion on your
site but you also would not get corrections if you'r wrong on the subject,
which hurts your blog. Now there are easy ways to implement comments even for
static sites, specially with the so called 'serverless cloud' servers.

~~~
discreditable
> No one is going to email you

I get emails from my blog with some frequency. The people who write me come
with questions or additions to my content. The signal-to-noise ratio has been
amazing compared to any comment/forum system I've used in the past. I think
the very small barrier to contact greatly improves the quality of the contact.

~~~
StavrosK
This echoes my experience. Comments are mostly useless, but people who email
me are generally more helpful. I have an email link right next to each post,
so it's probably easier to email me than it is to write a comment.

------
DpdC
RSS+ITFFF. END. With it you have all the possibilities, even with the
comments; only use the RSS comments with your blog.

------
pgt
My first reaction: RSS?

~~~
gkya
RSS is the best thing ever, period. I've found no other ways to follow
websites online that even slightly improve upon it. And count in that anything
from stuff like Flipboard to Twitter and similar.

~~~
y03a
It really is the best. No need to create and maintain another account, no need
to reskim over read/intentionally skipped entries, filters for things you know
you want to always skip.

------
wordpressdev
I use Hootsuite to "announce" content, published on sites that I manage, to
Twitter and FB.

I also use RSS to "syndicate" content from Site A to x sites in the network.

